# Suede headliner material...What your using?



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

So ive done my headliner a few times in black microsuede along with the pillars, and some center console parts....It lasts for a few months but the pillars fade rather quickly.... 
Id like to know what type of material you have used, how long you have had it, and what color
Im ready to bite the bullet and buy Alcantara suede but its close to 80 dollars a yard...
For clicks


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I used the Micro Suede too, but it's from Keyston Bros. Upholstery Supply and it is called Street Suede. It is automotive specific to keep it from fading like you mentioned.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

How long have you had it, have you noticed the pillars fading at all?


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

just had it done, but they advised this is the automotive specific and not general upholstery material for like household couches and chairs and it WON"T FADE...is basically what the manufacturer/supplier said. I was concerned too, but that I guess is why it's Street Suede and not just microfiber suede...I hope HAHA.


----------



## twdubs (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

just curious - what color did you get? i just bought some street suede from keystone too. that looks great!


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (twdubs)*

It does, that looks real clean


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks. It is the pewter gray with all the plastics re-painted with SEM Color Coat Storm Gray. Thanks, I was real partial to this one, and the next level was much darker.


----------



## MyNameIsBrady (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr. Chop- Pricing info / yard + consumption numbers. Also a link to specific SEM product used?
PLS/TIA (even a pm would be fine if you dont wanna plaster your spending info.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

Pricing was $26/yd of the headliner material with the foam padding already attached, and the material without padding on the pillars and roof motor cover was $24/yd. 
SEM is http://semproducts.com/Catalog.asp?cat=36


----------



## MyNameIsBrady (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pwndbygti (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.duboisfabrics.com/category_s/7.htm
http://www.duboisfabrics.com/category_s/244.htm
Go there for headliner material and microfiber fabric. Its a lot cheaper and just as good as keyston street suede. All actual headliner material comes with 1/4" or 1/8" backing foam.


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: Suede headliner material...What your using? (stealthmagic27)*

what adhesive did you use?
looks very good


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

weldwood contact cement...they sell that also at Keyston and it was the old school good stuff that was outlawed in my area of Cali for the VOC restrictions...No 3M spray


----------

